# Help - How to replace glass in Aluminum Single Hung window



## TexasChuckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey - I could use help in figuring how to replace the glass in a single hung aluminum window. It is a Jordan window, about 30 years old.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

If it is like most aluminum frame windows you will have plastic glass stops on the outside. They will break trying to remove them. You still have to take them out. The glass will have silicone gluing it to the frame. Cut and scrape it off. Silicone your new glass in. The plastic glass stops can be bought at Home Depot. Lowes sells glass.
Ken


----------



## TexasChuckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks, I will give it a try. Will let you know the result.

Thanks again.

Chuck


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

the best place I have found to have glass cut is ace hardware


----------

